
Joe Rogan Experience – Jack Dorsey - doppp
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mP9OmOFxc4
======
skilled
The guy seems to be getting a lot of heat lately, both on Twitter and in this
specific podcast episode too.

I think meditation can help him stay open to feedback [1], but as far as
compassion goes -- Jack loves to talk corporate, and I feel this is what the
community doesn't like about him.

1: [https://qz.com/1489982/jack-dorsey-missed-the-point-of-
medit...](https://qz.com/1489982/jack-dorsey-missed-the-point-of-meditation-
on-his-myanmar-retreat/)

~~~
phoobahr
He loves to "talk corporate" and his corporation seems to be on the wrong side
of everything. So, yeah, there's that.

------
timonoko
It would be interesting to know what kind of political bias Twitter has in
former iron curtain countries and Japan. Is it majority vote, like Dorsey
seems to imply?

In western countries it is the same left-leaning scheiße, because they are so
vocal. I have twittered only once ever about politics in Finland and only
recently realized I have been shadow-banned for some time now.

